# Can Gargoyle Gecko's Swim?



## Mrs Spooky (Aug 25, 2014)

...Because I want to turn his exo terra into a paludarium... I'm looking to split the bottom of the tank with acrylic plastic so one third is water and the other two thirds are land. The water will be around 20cm deep...


----------



## Nikster199 (Apr 24, 2014)

Mrs Spooky said:


> ...Because I want to turn his exo terra into a paludarium... I'm looking to split the bottom of the tank with acrylic plastic so one third is water and the other two thirds are land. The water will be around 20cm deep...


Hi I don't think they can I would be very careful


----------



## Mrs Spooky (Aug 25, 2014)

Hey Nikster, yeah I've looked into it a bit more, (been ages since I posted this) and I figured it would probably be a bad idea... My gargoyle spends a fair amount of time at the bottom of the tank and adding water to 1 3rd of the bottom would take loads of space away for him... Also, a few days ago, there was a locust on a branch in his tank and he jumped for it, missed it, and landed on the bottom. If there was water there, he would have plopped straight into the water! Not good... Gargoyles are quite clumsy so upon reviewing I don't think it's a good idea. I've got a fake rock waterfall which I'm going to put in his tank instead which ill give him climbing/hiding spaces and help with humidity.


----------



## Nikster199 (Apr 24, 2014)

Mrs Spooky said:


> Hey Nikster, yeah I've looked into it a bit more, (been ages since I posted this) and I figured it would probably be a bad idea... My gargoyle spends a fair amount of time at the bottom of the tank and adding water to 1 3rd of the bottom would take loads of space away for him... Also, a few days ago, there was a locust on a branch in his tank and he jumped for it, missed it, and landed on the bottom. If there was water there, he would have plopped straight into the water! Not good... Gargoyles are quite clumsy so upon reviewing I don't think it's a good idea. I've got a fake rock waterfall which I'm going to put in his tank instead which ill give him climbing/hiding spaces and help with humidity.


Oh good to hear and the waterfall should add some moisture, I've looked into gargoyle geckos a fair bit in the past just never thought about setting up one, maybe after I finish my leopard gecko breeding rack I can finish off my old fish tank I started to turning into a chameleon vivarium and put it onto of the leopard gecko rack :whistling2:


----------



## Mrs Spooky (Aug 25, 2014)

Nikster199 said:


> Oh good to hear and the waterfall should add some moisture, I've looked into gargoyle geckos a fair bit in the past just never thought about setting up one, maybe after I finish my leopard gecko breeding rack I can finish off my old fish tank I started to turning into a chameleon vivarium and put it onto of the leopard gecko rack :whistling2:


That sounds ace! I really like the paludarium idea though so I'm going to make one for my garter snake. I've got a wide exo-terra, so I'm going to do the same thing, maybe half water half land and make a background with lots of ledges for him to sit on. At least a garter will make use of the water. He loves swimming about in the bath hehehe.


----------



## Nikster199 (Apr 24, 2014)

Mrs Spooky said:


> That sounds ace! I really like the paludarium idea though so I'm going to make one for my garter snake. I've got a wide exo-terra, so I'm going to do the same thing, maybe half water half land and make a background with lots of ledges for him to sit on. At least a garter will make use of the water. He loves swimming about in the bath hehehe.


Oh that's quite a good idea, good luck


----------

